# pictures of cages i make



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

instead of carrying on to hikacking the other thread i thought i would start my own!! these are the first type of cages we made we are at the moment sourcing metal to make a differnt kind of lid there practical and work well i have bred mice, rats and multis in these no problems.

Clare


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

same tubs as i use but i dont have the metal part like you

can you send some pictures of the metal part and how to make them if you dont mind cos that would save me time instead of having to put fresh food in every day when i can just put them straight in the metal part

also dont you have any hopper mice escape out of them cos christine was telling me that can be the bad part about the lab tanks

thanks Dale:notworthy:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

look great how do you make them


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

how much will you be charging for rat size boxes Clare?
Also mouse ones please.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Claire,

I tried those boxes and my multi's chewed them.
I find the RUB's have tougher plastic and they don't seem to chew it.

I'm still trying to make hoppers I'm going to have a go at the ones Phil45 makes when I can get some piping.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> Claire,
> 
> I tried those boxes and my multi's chewed them.
> I find the RUB's have tougher plastic and they don't seem to chew it.
> ...


have had a breeding group of 5 multis in mine fore about three-four months and there havnt chewed at all, well there cant because the metal goes right across the inside you can only see the plastic more on the outside!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Can you put up a pic of the metal bit please. Looks a lot like the top of the boxes you got from me. 
Just wondered how you modified it.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Can you put up a pic of the metal bit please. Looks a lot like the top of the boxes you got from me.
> Just wondered how you modified it.


the cage i got from you, you can see in the first pic in the corner these are from lab cages i had a few spare! i have just got home from picking up some metal i have had specially bent to make better lids will get pics of them sometime

Clare


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

this is the lid there not very pretty but there practical the mesh site snuggly inside there is nothing for the mice/multis to chew on : victory:


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

How much is it for the metal like that if you dont mind me asking as i use the same tubs and them lids would save me loads of time

cheers Dale


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My multi's chewed the base of the tub.

I have them in Rub's now with a small mesh bit in the top and they are great.
I still have to put the bottle on the front with cable ties but it works well. I've just sorted hoppers using ice cream tubs.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

*touch wood* neither mice or multis have mad attempt at checwing out! the mesh was quite expensive as had to buy it in a 8ft x 4ft sheet then had to get it cut and bent, but we have alot of lids todo so worked out cheaper than buying the proper tubs!

Clare


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It wasn't the mesh they chewed through it was the plastic on the tubs.

I bought them from Wilkinsons I'm sure they are the same ones.
I have no problems with chewing in the RUB's. I only have mesh on the top and the hole for the food to go through where the hoppers are going is covered by mesh ons the inside so they shouldn't chew that!!!!

I prefer the multi's in the taller tubs as well as they are little sods for jumping.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Niec pics


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i keep snakes in the largest size of them tubs, think they are about 50 - 60 litres

lee


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

where can i buy thoses tubs from i have tried other for my snakes but the lids come off easy. they seem good. how much are they?


----------

